# Lord of the Rings and Stairway to Heaven...



## elladan (Oct 7, 2011)

This seems like sort of an odd thing to bring up, but I'd guess I'm not the only Led Zepellin fan on here. Anyway, I've lately taken to wondering about one certain line in their best and most famous song, Stairway to Heaven, which reads, "There's a feeling I get when I look to the west, and my spirit is crying for leaving." Surely I'm not the only one who thinks that almost has to relate to Tolkien's description of the elves in the 3rd age...Or am I?


----------



## Sulimo (Oct 7, 2011)

More then likely you are correct. Think about some of the other songs on IV (ZOSO) The Battle of Evermore, and Misty Mountain Hop. I have heard it said before that the hermit on the inside flap of the vinyl is actually Gandalf keeping an eye on Frodo in the Shire. Also do not forget Gollum and Mordor references in Ramble On. I have included the Battle of Evermore lyrics because back when I was in high school I pulled it apart line for line and was amazed to realize that it is actually the Battle of the Pellanor Fields.

*"The Battle Of Evermore"*

Queen of Light took her bow, And then she turned to go,
The Prince of Peace embraced the gloom, And walked the night alone.

Oh, dance in the dark of night, Sing to the morning light.
The dark Lord rides in force tonight, And time will tell us all.

Oh, throw down your plow and hoe, Rest not to lock your homes.

Side by side we wait the might of the darkest of them all.

I hear the horses' thunder down in the valley blow,
I'm waiting for the angels of Avalon, waiting for the eastern glow.

The apples of the valley hold, The seeds of happiness,
The ground is rich from tender care, Repay, do not forget, no, no.
Dance in the dark of night, sing to the morning light.

The apples turn to brown and black, The tyrant's face is red.

Oh war is the common cry, Pick up you swords and fly.
The sky is filled with good and bad that mortals never know.

Oh, well, the night is long the beads of time pass slow,
Tired eyes on the sunrise, waiting for the eastern glow.

The pain of war cannot exceed the woe of aftermath,
The drums will shake the castle wall, the ring wraiths ride in black, Ride on.

Sing as you raise your bow, shoot straighter than before.
No comfort has the fire at night that lights the face so cold.

Oh dance in the dark of night, Sing to the morning light.
The magic runes are writ in gold to bring the balance back. Bring it back.

At last the sun is shining, The clouds of blue roll by,
With flames from the dragon of darkness, the sunlight blinds his eyes.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's the Ramble On lyrics:

*"Ramble On"*

Leaves are falling all around, It's time I was on my way. 
Thanks to you, I'm much obliged for such a pleasant stay. 
But now it's time for me to go. The autumn moon lights my way. 
For now I smell the rain, and with it pain, and it's headed my way. 
Sometimes I grow so tired, but I know I've got one thing I got to do... 

_[Chorus]_
Ramble On, And now's the time, the time is now, to sing my song. 
I'm goin' 'round the world, I got to find my girl, on my way. 
I've been this way ten years to the day, Ramble On, 
Gotta find the queen of all my dreams. 

Got no time to for spreadin' roots, The time has come to be gone. 
And to' our health we drank a thousand times, it's time to Ramble On. 

_[Chorus]_

Mine's a tale that can't be told, my freedom I hold dear. 
How years ago in days of old, when magic filled the air. 
T'was in the darkest depths of Mordor, I met a girl so fair. 
But Gollum, and the evil one crept up and slipped away with her, her, her....yeah. 

_[Chorus]_

Gonna ramble on, sing my song. Gotta keep-a-searchin' for my baby... 
Gonna work my way, round the world. I can't stop this feelin' in my heart 
Gotta keep searchin' for my baby. I can't find my bluebird!


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 7, 2011)

I guess I'd better start listening to more Led Zeppelin.


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Feb 8, 2017)

elladan said:


> This seems like sort of an odd thing to bring up, but I'd guess I'm not the only Led Zepellin fan on here. Anyway, I've lately taken to wondering about one certain line in their best and most famous song, Stairway to Heaven, which reads, "There's a feeling I get when I look to the west, and my spirit is crying for leaving." Surely I'm not the only one who thinks that almost has to relate to Tolkien's description of the elves in the 3rd age...Or am I?




my favorite band, my favorite author/book


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Feb 8, 2017)

elladan said:


> This seems like sort of an odd thing to bring up, but I'd guess I'm not the only Led Zepellin fan on here. Anyway, I've lately taken to wondering about one certain line in their best and most famous song, Stairway to Heaven, which reads, "There's a feeling I get when I look to the west, and my spirit is crying for leaving." Surely I'm not the only one who thinks that almost has to relate to Tolkien's description of the elves in the 3rd age...Or am I?




Actually, yes it's not an odd thing. Jimmy Page and Robert Plant have repeatedly on record said some of their songs were directly about LOTRs:
_Battle of the Evermore
Misty Mountain Hop
Ramble on
Stairway to Heaven 
Kashmir 
Over the hills and far away _

For years Plant and Page read Tolkiens work and even though the press made it out like Page was in to the occult (well he was obsessed with Aleister Crowley) even buying his home in Loch Ness. But the press said their music was based on witchcraft and the occult not seeing the references that were clear to any Tolkien fan. Personally, Zeppelin have been my favorite band since I was like 6 or 7. 

Also, the famous Hermit was based on Gandalf with the staff over looking/protecting Middle Earth.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 31, 2017)

Being I heard these songs of Led Zeppelin before I was introduced to Middle Earth, they suddenly made sense!


----------

